# Little help knowing....



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Just wondering what the story is behind this sign... It is posted on an access road to Forest Service.

Dont want to start anything just wondering what was behind it...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Where is it posted?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Interesting. Sounds like someone is a little angry about something that happened on that piece to provide access to FS lands. Contrary to the landowner's belief that we are trespassers and communists on that piece, it appears(from the wording on their own sign) that they have already lost that battle in the courts and just want to let everyone know that they are not happy about it. If it has been established by the court that it is a legal right of way, then call me a communist all you want.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

martymcfly73 said:


> Where is it posted?


I'd also be curious to know....


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

You'd think if he/she spent that much money on a sign, that he/she would proof read for punctuation errors. Maybe he/she should make a sign to note the sign maker's error.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I see you have been in Birdseye, Bennie creek .....

I actualy testifed in court for getting this road back open to the public....


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Tallbuck.

My mail box is on the road leading to this sign.

There is 50 years of history I'm involed with on this access/road issue ...

PM me your phone number if you want the story..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Pines Ranch?


-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Pines Ranch?
> 
> -DallanC


Lived there for 37 years.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> I see you have been in Birdseye, Bennie creek .....
> 
> I actualy testifed in court for getting this road back open to the public....


Goofy, I'd be curious to hear the story behind the sign/area. Thanks for testifying in favor of opening the road to the public.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Goof, 

Give us all the scoop! That sign cracks me up.


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Google "Birdseye Utah county abandoned road lawsuit" and there is the info you are looking for.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like they lost a lawsuit and the appeals.

http://caselaw.findlaw.com/ut-supreme-court/1015675.html


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Interesting. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Love that they blame Judge Taylor when they lost in the Court of Appeals and also Supreme Court as well. I'd suggest that a government that doesn't allow its citizens to petition the court system for redress sounds a lot more like communism than what these landowners are claiming.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Communists!!! Every last one of them...


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

When it doesn't go your way.......communism.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Gotta love somebody crying abuse over black letter law....


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That's racist^^^ you can saw black and law in the same sentence. Riots have starter for less.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

There has been 3 or 4 times around our area that roads have been locked up that were open for as long as I can remember that went thru to Forest Service or BLM grounds.
I was never been able to get anyone to do anything about it. 
Most of them were even marked on maps as access roads and trails.
Now they have prob been locked up long enough that it is too late.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

After reading the Utah Supreme Court decision, I'm convinced that Judge James Taylor should be considered a hero. He allowed public access to public land. If that's communism, I want more of it.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

This is the last house on the road to access the public land the Bennie Creek runs through. They put concrete barriers across the road just past their driveway to block people from accessing the hundreds of acres of public land by vehicle. That is until the sheriff showed up and arrested the guy, carted him off, and had a frontend loader move the concrete barriers. Just another case of landowners misinterpreting the definition of land ownership, thinking this was feudal Europe from 500 years ago.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

If you own some land and a guy owns the land the access road passes through, there is an easement appurtenant to the property. you can get to your land. The hunters of Utah own the land at the end of that road. It can't be closed without creating an alternate road.


----------

